# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  James Brown-ը մահացել է

## քաղաքացի

Հանրաճանաչ երգիչ «soul-ի կնքահայր» James Brown-ը այսօր՝ 73 տարեկան հասակում, մահացել է:
Իր երգերը շատ լավն են, միշտ կարող եմ լսել:
Ցավակցում եմ:  :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ցավում եմ…  :Sad:  
բայց այդ նորությունը հաստատ է՞…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ մտա երաժշտական նորությունների կայքերը, բայց ոչ մի տեղ այդ մասին չկար գրված: Դե հասկանում ենք… Christmas է: Սասու՛ն, դու որտեղի՞ց ես իմացել:
Ափսոս էր  :Sad:  Կարգին երգիչ էր

----------


## kiki

լու՞րջ եք ասում... :Shok:  գնամ յանդեքսը փորփրեմ...

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ես էլ մտա երաժշտական նորությունների կայքերը, բայց ոչ մի տեղ այդ մասին չկար գրված: Դե հասկանում ենք… Christmas է: Սասու՛ն, դու որտեղի՞ց ես իմացել:
> Ափսոս էր  Կարգին երգիչ էր


www.yahoo.com
Առաջին էջում է

----------


## Kita

շատ ափսոս...էլ իրա նմանները չեն լինի :Sad:

----------


## Mesrop

Ողորմի...

----------

